# HH/hurricane Leslie



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Hate to be a possible party pooper, and I'm not going to HH. 

BUT

There is a storm that will be over Bermuda by Sunday, and then is supposed to harrass the US east coast and into the Canadian Maritimes next week.

Just a heads up.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

According to the projected paths, it isn't going anywhere near HH. But, anything is possible with Mother Nature.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We've known about it being hurricane season of course and just trying to concentrate on positive vibes for the time we'll be there.rayer: Sounds like that storm will be up north by the time we'd go down. Hoping it's not where I am up north since I'll have to fly to Savannah. :w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

HH is generally very safe from hurricanes!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Phew, good to know! I've never been on the east coast during any kind of weather other than light snow, so I definitely don't want to try braving a hurricane!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about the hurricane or tropical storms. I've flown plenty of times during hurricane season and during storms. Everything will be just fine. We got married on September 17 and for our honeymoon we went to Turks and Caicos during hurricane season. All the islands around us including Bermuda were being hit by a hurricane. We had beautiful weather and never saw any remnants of the storm. So I really wouldn't worry.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

lmillette said:


> I wouldn't worry about the hurricane or tropical storms. I've flown plenty of times during hurricane season and during storms. Everything will be just fine. We got married on September 17 and for our honeymoon we went to Turks and Caicos during hurricane season. All the islands around us including Bermuda were being hit by a hurricane. We had beautiful weather and never saw any remnants of the storm. So I really wouldn't worry.


You're funny, Lindsay... You worry about fleas, but not hurricanes!!!!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> You're funny, Lindsay... You worry about fleas, but not hurricanes!!!!!!


I know!!! There must be something wrong with me! I have so much anxiety about flying with Opey and getting fleas, but a possible life threatening storm, nope, calm as a clam!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Well-we do have vacation insurance...if worse comes to worst. I will keep an eye on the storm but I'm not worried..it's pretty far away..


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe I should stay away after all---no one will want to get anywhere near me w/the kind of luck I have had the last couple of weeks! :rofl:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Maybe I should stay away after all---no one will want to get anywhere near me w/the kind of luck I have had the last couple of weeks! :rofl:


 :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: but then again, the storm might be afraid to come too close to you. :innocent:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

sassy's mommy said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: but then again, the storm might be afraid to come too close to you. :innocent:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> Maybe I should stay away after all---no one will want to get anywhere near me w/the kind of luck I have had the last couple of weeks! :rofl:


It's time for things turn around for you. Lots of blue skies, warm weather, and lots of good friends. Sandi, you are heart and soul of the Hilton Head meetup.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

revakb2 said:


> It's time for things turn around for you. Lots of blue skies, warm weather, and lots of good friends. Sandi, you are heart and soul of the Hilton Head meetup.


:wub::ThankYou::blush:

Thank you Reva, that was a most generous comment. . . and I loved it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I was at the beach yesterday & the waves were great. And that is about all that happens around here during hurricane season! Most of the time they miss us, of course, there was that little thing called Hugo, but that was 23 years ago. I feel sure we'll be fine.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Tanner's Mom said:


> I was at the beach yesterday & the waves were great. And that is about all that happens around here during hurricane season! Most of the time they miss us, of course, there was that little thing called Hugo, but that was 23 years ago. I feel sure we'll be fine.


Hugo was a freak of nature, got us in Charlotte too and we are how many miles inland?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:wacko1::wacko1::wavetowel2: *IF, IF, IF *I were going to go through a hurricane, I can't think of anybodies I would rather weather it w/than the SM ladies!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Shoot, with all the noise and activity the Malts will instigate, we might not even notice if there was a hurricane! LOL.

Sandi, you'd better come-- after all this time and planning, we need to meet you and your two little fluffs!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

socalyte said:


> Shoot, with all the noise and activity the Malts will instigate, we might not even notice if there was a hurricane! LOL.
> 
> Sandi, you'd better come-- after all this time and planning, we need to meet you and your two little fluffs!


If it is up to me I *WILL* be there! But, I have done *none* of the planning this year---Sue & Marti are our heros---I love it that we all share in the ownership and it is all of *OUR* party. artytime:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> If it is up to me I *WILL* be there! But, I have done *none* of the planning this year---Sue & Marti are our heros---I love it that *we all share in the ownership* and it is all of *OUR* party. artytime:


Um, does that mean blame too? :new_shocked::new_shocked: Sandi - you just have to be there. We'll will it!!! I have waited way too long to finally meet you, dear sister of mine. :thumbsup: I know it will work out.

And yes, I did take out insurance on both houses because it IS hurricane season. Figured that's the BEST defense against a storm...spend money on insurance And if it just rains...who's go the booze, the cards, the Scrabble and the trivia games?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Of course Sue and Marti get the thanks and appreciation for all the wonderful planning they have done-- they have done an amazing job!

What I meant, Sandi, is the planning you and your husband have been having to do to get to HH with the Lufthansa strike-- you deserve to be there to enjoy the party too! Not to mention the issue with the kidney stones!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Um, does that mean blame too? :new_shocked::new_shocked: Sandi - you just have to be there. We'll will it!!! I have waited way too long to finally meet you, dear sister of mine. :thumbsup: I know it will work out.
> 
> And yes, I did take out insurance on both houses because it IS hurricane season. Figured that's the BEST defense against a storm...spend money on insurance And if it just rains...who's go the booze, the cards, the Scrabble and the trivia games?


I think I read that the houses have games, but I seriously doubt we'll need extra entertainment. Somehow I think 20+ Malts are entertainment enough. BTW, I have lots of wine and sweets. I think we're set.:chili::chili:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

IF there is a hurricane possibility and you are driving, keep your cars filled up with gas. In that area, they shut down the gas pipelines and the gas stations run out of gas several days in advance when there is a serious hurricane threat. My husband and I thought we were going to be stuck at the Grove Park Inn in Asheville, NC prior to one hurricane. We were stressed for a few hours trying to find gasoline, but what stressed us the most was thinking about the money we'd have to pay for rooms if we had to stay at Grove Park for an extended period of time. The rooms at this resort ain't cheap. We never imagined we would be dealing with this type of situation in Asheville.


Joy


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

HH is some place I really want to go one day!! Have FUN! and BE SAFE!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

revakb2 said:


> I think I read that the houses have games, but I seriously doubt we'll need extra entertainment. * Somehow I think 20+ Malts are entertainment enough.* BTW, I have lots of wine and sweets. I think we're set.:chili::chili:


Ya, think, Reva? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: The game will be trying to figure which Maltese is which



vjw said:


> IF there is a hurricane possibility and you are driving, keep your cars filled up with gas. In that area, they shut down the gas pipelines and the gas stations run out of gas several days in advance when there is a serious hurricane threat. My husband and I thought we were going to be stuck at the Grove Park Inn in Asheville, NC prior to one hurricane. We were stressed for a few hours trying to find gasoline, but what stressed us the most was thinking about the money we'd have to pay for rooms if we had to stay at Grove Park for an extended period of time. The rooms at this resort ain't cheap. We never imagined we would be dealing with this type of situation in Asheville.
> 
> 
> Joy


Joy, I'd LOVE to be stranded at the Grove Park Inn or the Biltmore after visiting both last year. But yeah, they're certainly pricey!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Ya, think, Reva? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: The game will be trying to figure which Maltese is which
> 
> 
> Joy, I'd LOVE to be stranded at the Grove Park Inn or the Biltmore after visiting both last year. But yeah, they're certainly pricey!![/
> ...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile:

If we all get stranded :w00t: we can divide up between Marti's house & ours! We have got that base covered!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :Girl power::Girl power:


----------

